# Help! ECU location 99 maxima



## nissanPete (Jul 1, 2005)

can anyone give me a hand? I'd like to clear the service engine soon light and would like to clear the codes...coil 4 is misfired twice in two months...the car runs fine ...also can I stop the ecu from activating the service engine soon light?


----------



## Will (Jan 2, 2004)

The unit itself is usually located under the passenger side seat but you can reset it simpy by disconnecting the negative battery cable for about 5 to 15 minutes.


----------

